# Wie Fingerabdrücke/Fettflecken vermeiden?



## tyrannmisu (1. Dezember 2014)

*Wie Fingerabdrücke/Fettflecken vermeiden?*

Hi zusammen,

ich besitze aktuell dieses Notebook: http://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-v-nitro-black-edition-vn7-591g-74hn-nx-msyeg-003-a1171891.html

Nachdem ich viele Probleme beheben konnte, behalte ich es nun voraussichtlich doch.

Das einzige was mich noch massiv stört ist die Anfälligkeit der Oberfläche (Vor der Tastatur, die schwarze "gummierte" Fläche) für Fingerabdrücke. Da ich das Notebook öfter mal zu Kundenterminen mitnehmen will stören diese sehr. Gibt es da irgendwas, was ich machen kann, damit keine Fingerabdrücke mehr so haften bleiben / sichtbar sind?

Meine Ideen waren:
- Folie zum überkleben
- "Impregnieren" mit Schuhspray
- größerflächige Aufkleber

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie Fingerabdrücke/Fettflecken vermeiden?*

Also was wirklich funktionierendes gibts nicht außer einfach nicht mit den Fingern auf den Bildschirm zu patschen (was eigentlich der Normalfall sein sollte!).

Falls deine Kunden zu den "patschern" gehören bleibt dir am Ende nichts anderes übrig, als nach einem Termin den Bildschirm kurz mit einem entsprechenden Mittelchen (die Fingerabdrücke sehr leicht entfernen) zu reinigen.


----------



## tyrannmisu (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie Fingerabdrücke/Fettflecken vermeiden?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also was wirklich funktionierendes gibts nicht außer einfach nicht mit den Fingern auf den Bildschirm zu patschen (was eigentlich der Normalfall sein sollte!).
> 
> Falls deine Kunden zu den "patschern" gehören bleibt dir am Ende nichts anderes übrig, als nach einem Termin den Bildschirm kurz mit einem entsprechenden Mittelchen (die Fingerabdrücke sehr leicht entfernen) zu reinigen.



Nein, es hat kein Touch-Display.
Es geht mir um die Fläche vor der Tastatur und rund um das Touchpad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie Fingerabdrücke/Fettflecken vermeiden?*

Achso... hmmm keine Ahnung ob man da mit Folien was machen kann / obs dann noch gut funktioniert.


----------

